# My next truck



## kogneto

Can anyone say convoy?


----------



## NaeKid

There are a couple of those beasts driving around Calgary ... impressive to say the least!


----------



## TechAdmin

That's awesome!


----------



## kyfarmer

What the he?? is it. K, is that thang A fricken kia? OK someone help out, can't help it that's just, well it's not my cupa tea. Look's like a hummer wana be. Might look better with a 50 cal out the roof. Can't help it i,am stuck on mid 70's to late 80's in ride's.


----------



## Jason

Never seen that before. What are the specs? Is it all just bling or is it really a workhorse?


----------



## NaeKid

Jason,

Here in Calgary when I see one driving by, it has DOC decals on the doors - Department of Corrections. I think that it has some kind of serious armour plating and might be used to transport high-risk inmates.

Whatever it is - when you see it, you know its there.


----------



## NaeKid

Did a quick search and found this:



> *SEMA 2008: Knight XV armored SUV lets you take your underground lair with you*
> 
> The first word that came to mind when we saw the Knight XV was this: warthog. Sure, there are other words you could use, but consider this: it's not attractive, it's ridiculously tough, it's called in to deal with nasty situations and it kills things, all of which tend to be the traits of vehicles that earn the moniker "warthog." Based on the Gurkha military vehicle, the 10,000-pound, Ford F-350 Super Duty-based Knight XV is armored to an unspecified degree, but looks like it will stop more than a pea-shooter. It's got a 6.8-liter V10 that packs 400 hp and 500 lb-ft to keep you moving, and inboard ABS brakes to get you stopped. Those tires are 40-inchers wrapped around 20-inch aircraft-grade wheels. Oh, and it also runs on E85, which means it's more environmentally friendly than any other warthog. Except the hairy one.
> 
> *CANADIAN COMPANY UNVEILS THE KNIGHT XV™ -- THE WORLD'S LARGEST, MOST LUXURIOUS, HANDCRAFTED, BIOFUEL POWERED FULLY ARMORED SUV*
> Las Vegas, Nevada, November 4, 2008 - Conquest Vehicles Inc., the Toronto-based company that specializes in the design and manufacturing of fully armored, ultra-luxurious, handcrafted sport utility vehicles has unveiled its flagship vehicle, the KNIGHT XV™ at the 2008 SEMA show in Las Vegas, announced William Maizlin, President, Conquest Vehicles, Inc.
> 
> Inspired by the Gurkha military vehicle, the KNIGHT XV™ is an ultra-luxurious handcrafted, Bio-fuel powered fully armored SUV. The KNIGHT XV™ is powered by a V10, 6.8-liter engine and sits on a commercial class chassis. It provides 400 hp and 498-ft lbs of torque.
> 
> The KNIGHT XV™ is priced at $295,000 USD. Only 100 will be made available as a limited first run. Each vehicle takes 1,500 hours to build by hand.
> 
> "Our goal with the KNIGHT XV™ is to deliver an ownership experience that is unrivaled in today's marketplace. The KNIGHT XV™ offers the very best in security and luxury while ensuring that the environment is positively impacted when the vehicle is on the road," said Maizlin.
> 
> The KNIGHT XV™ offers interior appointments including Wilton Wool luxury carpeting; Andrew Muirhead leather; 6-way electric leather boardroom-style seating; Tandem sunroof glass with privacy shades; Personal side-mounted lap top stations; LED cabin lighting; Alpine AM, FM, CD, DVD navigation and Bluetooth equipment; TV Monitors; Night vision and rear op camera system and Playstation 3 (PS3). The cabin's 283-cubic-foot interior is larger than the interior of most SUV's on the road today and can comfortably seat six professional basketball players.
> 
> "We believe that the combination of the secure exterior appointments and ultra-luxurious interior will appeal to high-profile individuals with discriminate tastes that place security and luxury at the top of their list when it comes to acquiring a bespoke luxury vehicle," said Maizlin.
> 
> The KNIGHT-XV™ is built using ballistic hardened steel making it fully armored including ballistic fiberglass fenders, bumper and up to 64 mm. (2.5 inches) transparent armor (glass).
> 
> The KNIGHT XV™ is 240" in length, 98" in width with a ground clearance of 14" and stands at 100". It's wheelbase is 141" and has an armored curb weight of 10,000 pounds. The vehicle holds 40 gallons of fuel and sits on four, LT40X13.50R20 Mickey Thompson Baja Radial ATZ tires with ballistic run flats.
> 
> Additionally, the KNIGHT XV™ contains an E-85 Ethanol conversion system (Flex Fuel) with California emission certification, thereby making it certified in all 50 States.
> 
> "We designed this vehicle with three goals in mind. To provide the ultimate in security and luxury while ensuring the vehicle is environmentally friendly," said Maizlin.
> 
> *About Conquest Vehicles Inc*
> 
> Conquest Vehicles Inc., specializes in the design and manufacturing of ultra-luxurious, fully armored, handcrafted sport utility vehicles. The company, headquartered in Toronto, Canada, is comprised of the automotive industry's most respected talent whose award-winning experience in engineering, fabrication, design, armoring and customization combine to create one-of-a-kind SUV's unrivaled and unmatched in today's automotive marketplace. Conquest Vehicles Inc., also provides auto customization and after-market design for luxury vehicles.
> 
> For more information about the KNIGHT XV™ or Conquest Vehicles, please visit Conquest Vehicles | Home
> 
> *Company Introduction*
> Conquest Vehicles Inc., specializes in the design and manufacturing of ultra-luxurious, fully armoured, handcrafted sport utility vehicles. The company, headquartered in Toronto, Canada, is comprised of the automotive industry's most respected talent whose award-winning experience in engineering, fabrication, design, armouring and customization combine to create one-of-a-kind SUV's unrivaled and unmatched in today's automotive marketplace.
> 
> With the introduction of the KNIGHT XV, the company's first ultra-luxurious, fully armoured, environmentally respectful handcrafted SUV, Conquest Vehicles Inc., is setting a new benchmark in the global security and ultraluxury SUV marketplace.
> 
> Conquest Vehicle Inc.'s flagship vehicle, the KNIGHT XV defines the future of the ultra-luxurious, handcrafted fully armoured SUV. This one-of-a-kind, V10, 6.8-litre, Bio-fuel powered SUV was inspired by the Gurkha military vehicle and features security appointments that are unrivaled in today's SUV marketplace. The KNIGHT-XV is an armoured vehicle and not a vehicle that has been armoured. This means that unlike most vehicles that are armoured after-market, the KNIGHT XV is manufactured using military-grade armouring materials and technique. The innovative and incomparable KNIGHT XV takes approximately 1,500 hours to hand build. The production of the KNIGHT XV will be limited to 100 vehicles.
> 
> Exterior Appointments
> The KNIGHT XV is built using ballistic hardened steel, making it fully armoured including ballistic fiberglass
> fenders, bumper and up to 64 mm (2 and a 1/2 inches) transparent armour (glass).
> 
> Ballistic Run-flat tire system:
> Tires and Rims: 40" tires with specialized custom designed and engineered 20" rims that utilize forged 6061 aluminum - the same used on commercial aircraft landing gear. The outer flange was reinforced to exceed to four times the normal impact testing required for standard wheels. Coupled with its ballistic run flat tire system it creates the pinnacle of safety in tire and wheel system exceeding anything on the market today.
> 
> Our ASC Ballistic Run-Flat System:
> Our ballistic run flat system is custom build for the KNIGHT XV vehicle by one of the most reputable manufacturers in the industry. This lightweight, high strength tire insert adds a real measure of safety and performance to the KNIGHT XV vehicle (for more information please visit our website).
> 
> Interior Appointments
> Interior features:
> • Wilton Wool luxury carpeting
> • Andrew Muirhead luxury leather
> • Spacious extended interior
> • Leather 6 way electric conference seating
> • Tandem sunroof glass with privacy shades
> • Personal side mounted lap top stations
> • LED cabin lighting
> • Alpine AM,FM,CD,DVD Navigation and Blue tooth equipment
> • TV monitors
> • Night vision** FLIR PathfindIR Thermal imaging Camera (front & back) with rear op camera system
> • PlayStation 3® (PS3) gaming console
> • Cabin's interior: 283-cubic-feet
> 
> ** FLIR PathFindIR is standard equipment on all Knight XV vehicles sold in North America.
> 
> Knight XV Specifications
> Length 240" (6096 mm)
> Width 98" (2489 mm)
> Ground clearance 14" (355 mm)
> Height 100" (2540 mm)
> The KNIGHT XV is built on a Ford F350 commercial platform chassis (making parts easily accessible globally)
> Engine: 6.8L V10 gas power plant with E-85 Ethanol Conversion system - Flex Fuel with California emission (making it certified in all 50 US States). Flexible fuel vehicles (FFVs) are designed to run on gasoline or a blend of up to 85% ethanol (E85).
> Horsepower: 400 HP and torque 498 ft lbs.
> 4 X 4: Four wheel drive with locking hubs 4.30 ratio limited slip differential transmission: 5-speed automatic
> Brakes: Four-wheel disc anti-lock brakes
> Wheelbase: 141" (3576 mm)
> GVWR: 13,000lbs (5,896 kg)
> Armoured Curb Weight: The finished vehicle weight is approximately 10,000 lbs. (4,545 kg)
> Fuel tank: 40 gallons (US) (151Litres)
> Air conditioning: Factory Air conditioning
> Tires: Four LT40X13.50R20 Mickey Thompson Baja Radial ATZ with ballistic run flats
> Vehicle armour: The armour specifications as well as the levels of armour are available upon request.


Oh ya - more pictures here: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=vehicle+conquest&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## kogneto

lol the convoy link directs to their site, but what Naekid said 

very cool, only 100 are being made, definitely not a Kia, and there's even specs on it's bulletproof-ness


----------



## kyfarmer

The spec's might have won me over a bit. I would still like to see a 50 cal. on the roof.


----------



## Jason

I'm with KYfarmer. Now that I know it's not just show, it's more impressive. Gotta say, though, that I still like old-time, spartan vehicles. I don't even like power locks or windows. My truck has neither.


----------



## NaeKid

New article on it ...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...security-flash-into-extreme-vehicle-1.3168221

*Conquest Knight XV mashes security, flash into extreme vehicle*



> A black tank-like truck cruises through downtown Toronto, prompting stunned pedestrians to whip out their phones to provide proof of what they've witnessed.
> 
> What they've seen is the Conquest Knight XV. It is a rare beast. There are only 17 in the world, sold to the likes of Middle Eastern royalty and a basketball star.
> 
> The vehicle starts at $629,000, but most go for several hundred thousand dollars more. It weighs twice as a much as a Hummer and it can stop a bullet from an AK-47.
> 
> And it's made by hand in Toronto.
> 
> It takes about six months to build a Knight XV, and Conquest Vehicles actually machine their own parts out of stainless steel and aluminum.
> 
> The opulent armoured Knight XV, which stands for "extreme vehicle," is a magnet for attention everywhere it rolls. The Canadian Press saw proof on a recent ride through downtown Toronto.
> 
> One man, overcome with excitement, drives beside the truck screaming "that is the best f-king truck I've ever f-king seen!" as he pumps his fist out the window.
> 
> "I thought it was the new Batmobile," said another onlooker, Sean Culham, as the truck sits outside a posh downtown hotel.
> 
> That's the reaction William Maizlin was hoping for when he dreamed up the idea.
> 
> Maizlin, the company's former president, went to a friend (a silent partner, according to him) with the idea of building a military-style truck for the consumer market back in 2006. He spent nearly two decades in the military industry, focusing much of his efforts on armour.
> 
> They built the first one in King City, north of Toronto, and brought it to a car show in Las Vegas in 2008. That sparked interest, and Conquest Vehicles was born.
> 
> *Massive gas guzzling machine*
> 
> The Knight XV is gargantuan, weighing in at 6,400 kilograms. Each ballistic steel door weighs 160 kilograms, or about the size of two small men.
> 
> This truck doesn't guzzle gas. It inhales it - consuming about 34 litres per 100 kilometres, according to the company.
> 
> But the last thing on the minds of Knight XV's owners is the cost of fuel. The most blinged-out version costs about the same as the average price of a Toronto home.
> 
> "The interior is fully customizable," said Tim Chapman, the president of Conquest Vehicles, on a tour of the warehouse in north Toronto in late June.
> 
> There are four trucks in the warehouse at the moment, including a nearly completed redesigned model that is about a half-metre longer and 20 centimetres wider than the original.
> 
> The only one owned in Canada is the company demo truck as most are overseas.
> 
> "There is no market in Canada for armoured vehicles," Maizlin said on the phone. "And thank God, because Canada is a very safe country, but there are other hot zones in the world where there is a big need for security."
> 
> *Truck seen in Ukraine conflict*
> 
> The security measures in the truck are profound. "The tires can get shot and still run for 80 miles," Chapman said as he veered off to mention the Knight XV that went rogue in Ukraine.
> 
> That truck was taken by anti-government protesters. It was later found in the garage of Viktor Yanukovych Jr., the son of the former Ukrainian president of the same name, who fled for Russia last year.
> 
> They sold the truck to a man in Ukraine who may have acted as a broker with the Yanukovych family or simply resold it to them, Chapman said. The truck has been repainted in camouflage colours and is being used in the conflict.
> 
> He knows this because those who took it have called Conquest Vehicles asking for parts. He referred them to Ford because the truck is built on an F-550 chassis.
> 
> Despite all of the truck's security features, Chapman and Maizlin both say its appeal to many of its drivers is the sheer audacity of its appearance.
> 
> Basketball star Dwight Howard bought one, as did the prince of the United Arab Emirates. They've even made a few non-armoured versions - called the Evade - for clients in countries that don't allow armoured cars.
> 
> Chapman and Maizlin will not name other names because of confidentiality agreements, "which is ironic because they're buying it for the attention," Maizlin said.
> 
> Both said the clients are all of a similar ilk: rich, flashy and, in some cases, concerned with their own safety.
> 
> "They are collectors," Chapman said. "They want to make an impression, to have something different and some are worried about their safety."
> 
> That's why the windows are 3.2 centimetres thick - enough to stop a bullet from an AK-47. And they roll down, apparently a rarity for bulletproof windows.
> 
> *Huge vehicle, two back seats*
> 
> Chapman is, in many ways, the opposite of the truck he builds. He is slight, soft-spoken and drives a BMW M6 sports car.
> 
> He gets into into the back seat of one of the trucks and eases into the soft Muirhead leather. Despite the massive room, there are only two seats in the back.
> 
> There is a television, and an iPad controls everything. One swipe blackens the electrostatic windows.
> 
> Conquest is owned by Elgner Group Investments Ltd., a private company made up of entrepreneurs. Chapman said they have big plans for the future.
> 
> A group of Chinese investors is considering buying a few, he said.
> 
> "China seems to the be the hottest market for it," he said, adding that they've already sold seven cars to wealthy Chinese people.
> 
> The company hopes to ramp up production to 25 trucks a year by 2017.
> 
> "We have very talented people in Canada. We have great car guys here," Maizlin said. "And Conquest is a Canadian car company. And that is a rare, special thing."


... and a fresh picture of it parked in Toronto ...


----------

